# First mozzarella smoke with photo



## chefal (Oct 28, 2009)

Tried my first cheese smoke. Let the mozzarella sit out for 3 hours to get a nice skin, then into the smoker for 1 hour at 150 with apple and pecan wood. Then back in the fridge for a few hours to firm up. Came out great!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks Great, Did it taste good?


----------



## fire it up (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like it came out great, have 2 things of mozz in the fridge waiting for the temps to drop again so I can give them a nice good cold smoke.
Great job!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 28, 2009)

This is one of my favorite smokes. You nailed it perfect. I do like to cut the mozarella into smaller chubs so I get more smoke on them - the taste is just out of this world. Nice job


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 28, 2009)

That cheese looks wonderful.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 How did it not melt at 150*


----------



## blue (Oct 28, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## chefal (Oct 28, 2009)

First you set the cheese out for a few hours to let it get a bit of a skin. 

What I forgot to mention, and this is important...I put the cheese into a disposable aluminum pie plate, and then put it into another aluminum pie plate filled with ice, and then onto the smoker. This allows it enough time to absorb the smoke and get it off after an hour without melting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gotcha chief.  I put a tray of ice on the shelf under my cheese but still have to watch the temps closely even using a cold smoke generator.  It's been friggin hot here.   My patio faces west and ambient temps in my smoker can run near 90*


----------



## ron50 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea Al. Nice job!


----------



## rod guy (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm gonna have to give that a try, it looks sooooooo good.


----------



## chefal (Oct 31, 2009)

I know the feeling. I was trying to smoke in the summer here in Las Vegas when it was 112 outside and boy is that a challenge!! Let's just say very little charcoal is needed lol.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks perfect Al, and good idea with the ice pan.


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

Now i got a question for ya. If you can keep the temps down while smoking do you have to let the mozzarella get the skin? I smoke cheddar all the time but was planning on doing moz on sunday. thanks for inspiring me


----------



## chefal (Nov 5, 2009)

I am relatively new to smoking and only have 6 months of experience, but I am sure there are others here who can answer your question. This was my first ever cheese smoke but certainly not my last!

Good Luck!


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

alright I had just not heard doing it like that before. If you want to be able to keep the temps lower you might want to take a look at a smoke gun. that is what i use actually it is called the big kahuna. works great ! I would recomend some pepperjack also if you like a little spice..wow


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was wondering about the melting point of the cheese but it sounds really good and I/we like smoked mozzarella in this house. Well we like all cheeses just about. Gemany had some really good cheeses to.


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

so how do you normally smoke your mozzarella???


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 11, 2009)

If your looking for a good cold smoke, read this, they use a tin can and a soildering iron to produce the smoke but not heat. I have done this multiple times and it works great, temps never get over 60*. I smoked swiss, cheddar, and mozz for 2 1/2 hours last night and all three blocks never lost their shape.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74121


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 11, 2009)

I read the referenced thread, are you still using chunks 'shaved' down?  How much of the 'shavings' should go in the can...packed in and physically touching the soldering iron?  I have a ECB and will construct one of these ASAP!  

Thanks!


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 11, 2009)

Ya I'm using small chunks. You want them to touch the iron so the start smoldering. I just put enough in to cover the iron and add some in as needed as they burn away. Once you get it hot and the chunks are smoldering, the added peiced will start smolding quickly. I give the can a shake every now and then to settle the chunks down around the iron. Works great. I just ate some of the cheese I did last night and its awesome.


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 12, 2009)

Freshmeat. I'm having trouble with private messages on my phone. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 12, 2009)

Just back on and got your PM.  Ooops, replied to it before seeing your reply here, and responded again their
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Thanks!

I just reread the previous thread and saw where you loaded both racks.

Did you see or smell smoke coming out of the ECB like normal just smaller amounts wafting between lid and body ?  I am assuming you do not have water pan in place?

Would aluminum withstand the heat of the soldering iron?

I am going for it in next day or two.

Thanks again!


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 12, 2009)

Ya I loaded both racks. You will get a decent amount of smoke once it gets warmed up. I put the water pan in but don't put water in it. I use it as a heat deflector but there isn't much heat anyway. Just remember to to add wood every now and then when the smoke starts dying down. Oh and did you get the PM I sent you a couple minutes ago?


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, thanks again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will share results in next 2-3 days.


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok sounds good


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 13, 2009)

Just an FYI, and i think you already know this but just wanted to make sure. Your not turning the regular heat source on for the smoker. The only thing that should be on is the soildering iron. Im sure you knew that but just wanted to clarify.


----------

